# New Space Marine Novels phenomenon



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, so I started this to ask opinions of people on the matter. So please be honest and tell me what you think.k:

I'm a fanatic in the 40k universe, especially on Orks and Imperial guard story, all those heroics just get my blood going faster than my training in the Army ever did. However I've never been a big space marine novel guy, and seeing how there's been so many of them over the years I feel that I, along with many others have just grown tired of them.

However a new series of "A Space Marine Battles Novel" has hit the market in recent months which I find gripping. Such titles as you see are listed below along with pictures of the covers so that you can distinguish them apart from other series.

Now the question I poise to you, my fellow 40k adicts is this; _*why are these so good and addicting?*_

These books focus on a certian event, and play a heroic fight against the forces of darkness. These characters often remind me of the Imperial Guard righters, like infamous Gaunt, or Cain. Howveer, these books are done by many different writers instead of just one. Any thought gentlemen?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

You missed out _Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight , which is one of my favourite (alongside _Fall of Damnos_ by Nick Kyme and _Helsreach_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.

It's a pretty good series overall, the only weak points I found were _Rynn's World_ and _The Purging of Kadillius_ by Steve Parker and Gav Thorpe respectively. Other than that yeah, they're pretty awesome. Can't wait for _The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell, the next part of the series.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I bought and read Rynn's World (because Crimson Fists are the bestest!) and was quite dissapointed with it to be honest. I don't know what I was expecting but it felt like reading a comic book without the pictures.
A bit too simple maybe? I think it would probably suit a younger audience though, so perhaps I was not its target market


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

To be frankly honest. The Space Marine's Battle series is lower quality than the other space marines series. These books are practically liquid bolter porn. If you enjoy that then fair enough, but only Fall of Damnos or Rynn's World have been interesting bolter porn IMO.

Now Helsreach and Battle of the Fang are the only two books, again IMO, which have risen up this stereotype. Their action sequences are far better written, constructed or paced than the others. Plus they try to expand the Space Marine vs. Villain cliche setting. Helsreach contains human, guard and mechanicus characters and their stories and interactions with Astartes. Battle of the Fang contains a bewildering amount of Horus Heresy references, revelations and intruiging plot easter eggs. 

However, I really don't think the series is any match to the Night Lords, Salamanders, Word Bearers and Blood Angels series or the Ultramarines original trilogy. But being the stickler I am, I finish every series I start. Be it the Horus Heresy or Twilight.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

bobss said:


> To be frankly honest. The Space Marine's Battle series is lower quality than the other space marines series. These books are practically liquid bolter porn. If you enjoy that then fair enough, but only Fall of Damnos or Rynn's World have been interesting bolter porn IMO.
> 
> Now Helsreach and Battle of the Fang are the only two books, again IMO, which have risen up this stereotype. Their action sequences are far better written, constructed or paced than the others. Plus they try to expand the Space Marine vs. Villain cliche setting. Helsreach contains human, guard and mechanicus characters and their stories and interactions with Astartes. Battle of the Fang contains a bewildering amount of Horus Heresy references, revelations and intruiging plot easter eggs.
> 
> However, I really don't think the series is any match to the Night Lords, Salamanders, Word Bearers and Blood Angels series or the Ultramarines original trilogy. But being the stickler I am, I finish every series I start. Be it the Horus Heresy or Twilight.


I agree with you on everything there, with the exception of Twilight. _Helsreach_ IMHO rises above _Battle of the Fang_, but only just.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I only read helsreach, battle of the fang and fall or damnos. Helsreach and botf were two of the best books I have ever read, damnos was one of the worst.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

This series isnt so good. Ok, maybe 2 books are good from this series but rest is just blah...

What we need (atleast i do), is more books that arent about Marines or Imperial guard. Those generally have better story.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

rynns world sucked donkey balls, the most pathetic story line and an absolutely shocking writing style
battle of the fang gave me wet dreams simply because i adore the thousand sons, the story as a whole rocked, though i wasn't impressed or unimpressed with the style.

Its been a real up and down series, if i didnt have a multitude of unread and unfinished books on the go I'd have a crack at helsreach


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

_Rynn's World_ was very badly written, considering it's one of the oldest established stories in 40k, only got 50 pages into _The Purging of Kadillus_ before I got pissed off with it, the only good thing about _The Fall of Damnos _was the insight into the Necrons, and _The Hunt for Voldorius _was just plain shit. _Helsreach_, however, is one of the finest novels featuring SMs to date, and _The Battle for the Fang_ was also excellent, building nicely on previously established material in ATS and _Prospero Burns_. Two from six is not really a good stat for a series.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> _Rynn's World_ was very badly written, considering it's one of the oldest established stories in 40k, only got 50 pages into _The Purging of Kadillus_ before I got pissed off with it, the only good thing about _The Fall of Damnos _was the insight into the Necrons, and _The Hunt for Voldorius _was just plain shit. _Helsreach_, however, is one of the finest novels featuring SMs to date, and _The Battle for the Fang_ was also excellent, building nicely on previously established material in ATS and _Prospero Burns_. Two from six is not really a good stat for a series.


Was Hunt for Voldorius really that bad?? Damn, I just ordered it ( These stories ultimately have the good guys win, but I was hoping for a little ass-kicking from the Alpha Legion as well though...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> I was hoping for a little ass-kicking from the Alpha Legion as well though...


The AL play out as a pack of dumbass generic CSMs, which was a let down for me as well.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> The AL play out as a pack of dumbass generic CSMs, which was a let down for me as well.


Daaaaamn......so sad, especially after seeing them awesomely portrayed in Legion of the HH series...

Now Im regretting ordering the book....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> Daaaaamn......so sad, especially after seeing them awesomely portrayed in Legion of the HH series...
> 
> Now Im regretting ordering the book....


There's some really nice Raven Guard action in it. I mean, really nice.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Can't wait for _The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell, the next part of the series.


Thanks for that!

Put a smile on my face on a rainy Wednesday morning. :grin:


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

bobss said:


> There's some really nice Raven Guard action in it. I mean, really nice.


Meh....loyalists....I want the baddies to win!! Or at least not look like complete useless idiots running and then losing every battle (ultrasmurfs VS. iron warriors anyone??)


----------

